# Những loại đồ chơi thông minh cho bé giúp phát triển trí não vượt bậc



## thuhoai (15/6/18)

*Đồ chơi thông minh cho bé không chỉ góp phần kích thích sự thông minh, óc tưởng tượng và nuôi dưỡng năng lực sáng tạo của bé mà còn giúp bé thư giãn, giải trí.*

Trên thị trường hiện nay có vô vàn loại đồ chơi trông vô cùng đẹp mắt, thu hút khiến nhiều cha mẹ không biết lựa chọn đồ chơi nào để phù hợp với sự phát triển của bé và giúp bé thông minh hơn.

Những hướng dẫn dưới đây sẽ giúp mẹ chọn loại đồ chơi thông minh cho bé tốt nhất.

*1. Cách chọn đồ chơi thông minh cho bé*
Khi chọn mua đồ chơi cho con, cha mẹ cần lưu ý những điểm quan trọng sau đây:
_- Đồ chơi phù hợp lứa tuổi:_ Ứng với mỗi giai đoạn bé sẽ có sự phát triển khác nhau. Vì vậy cha mẹ nên tìm hiểu giai đoạn ấy bé đang phát triển về cái gì để tìm đồ chơi thích hợp.

_

_
_Mẹ nên chọn đồ chơi phù hợp độ tuổi. (Ảnh minh họa)_
​_- Đồ chơi đó có thể chơi cùng người khác_: Các loại đồ chơi này kích thích bé giao tiếp, tương tác với mọi người xung quanh.

_- Đồ chơi nuôi dưỡng khả năng tập trung:_ Cha mẹ nên chọn các loại đồ chơi giúp bé rèn luyện khả năng tập trung. Điều này sẽ giúp bé đạt kết quả cao trong học tập sau này.

-_ Đồ chơi an toàn:_ Mẹ nên lựa chọn các loại đồ chơi có tính an toàn cao, không gây rủi ro nguy hiểm đến sức khoẻ của bé. Đồ chơi cho bé không được nhỏ hơn chu vi miệng bé, không có cạnh sắc nhọn hay chứa các hoá chất độc hại. Vật liệu làm đồ chơi nên từ vải, giấy, nhựa an toàn.

*2. Các loại đồ chơi thông minh cho bé*
Mẹ có thể than khảo lựa chọn các loại đồ chơi giúp bé phát triển trí tuệ sau đây:

_- Đồ chơi có hình khối: _Các loại đồ chơi này giúp bé học được cách quan sát và khả năng nhận biết hình học. Ban đầu mẹ nên cho bé tiếp xúc với các dạng hình đơn giản cơ bản như tròn, vuông, chữ nhật, tam giác,… Sau đó nâng mức độ của trò chơi bằng cách cho bé xếp các khối hình vào đúng vị trí tương ứng. Mẹ nên giải thích cho bé lí do vì sao lại xếp được như thế để cho bé hiểu.

_

_
_Đồ chơi toán học rèn luyện trí tuệ cho bé. (Ảnh minh họa)_​
_- Đồ chơi toán học_: Bé từ 5 đến 8 tuổi có thể chơi được các loại đồ chơi toán học như bảng tính, các con số... Các loại đồ chơi này giúp bé vừa chơi, vừa học và biết thêm nhiều kiến thức mới.

-_ Sách:_ Sách là một trong những đồ chơi thông minh cho bé. Ngay từ khi bé còn nhỏ mẹ đã có thể mua cho bé các cuốn sách nhiều màu sắc với các hình vẽ đa dạng. Sách sẽ giúp bé phát triển khả năng ngôn ngữ tốt hơn. Mẹ cũng nên thường xuyên đọc sách cho con để tăng sự tương tác và giúp bé phát triển kĩ năng ngôn ngữ và giao tiếp.

_- Đồ chơi phát ra âm thanh:_ Âm nhạc rất tốt cho trí não của bé. Nó có khả năng kích thích não bộ phát triển vượt bậc. Mẹ có thể mua cho bé các loại hộp phát nhạc, chuông gió, các dụng cụ chơi nhạc để bé làm quen với âm thanh.

_- Đồ chơi rèn luện trí nhớ:_ Để hỗ trợ việc học của bé tốt hơn, mẹ có thể mua các loại đồ chơi giúp bé rèn luyện trí nhớ như đồ chơi ghép hình, giải đố... Các loại đồ chơi này giúp bé nhớ lâu hơn, rèn luyện sự tập trung, kiên trì và tăng khả năng phối hợp giữa tay và mắt.

_Nguồn: Eva_​


----------

